
Alexa has lost its voice as Amazon Web Services suffers widespread outage - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/2/17071634/amazon-alexa-loses-voice-aws-outage
======
murph-almighty
While this is real and my company is being impacted by it, I'm a little less
than thrilled that this guy's standard for journalism is "My Alexa timed out
ergo AWS is down".

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
A lot of new media journalism is this type. How did x impact me? It seems to
be good link bait, it's relatively easy to write and adds to the quota for the
day's writing. It probably took him/her less than 1/2 an hour to write and did
not have to deal with much research.

Quality journalism is hard to do when you constantly have to write stories.
That's the result of always free journalism.

------
potbelly83
Guess I'll have to use the remote now to stop/pause/play my shows, that's all
Alexa seems to understand.

------
WheelsAtLarge
New tech is very fragile in terms of reliability. The future is looking scary
since we are replacing so much old tech which is way more reliable.

Awhile back a heard of a company that had put its patient monitoring software
on AWS and were panicking when the service went down. We are all heading in
that direction.

------
italob
What was the outage?

